# Fundraiser for a music project - is it appropriate?



## professor (Dec 19, 2013)

Two brothers: a young classical pianist and a aspiring filmmaker came up with an idea for new project, which they call Reinventing: Classical music. They plan to produce short musical videos to classical pieces in a way, which is somewhat new for classical music. Instead of showing lots of hands, and inner working of the instruments, they try to create a story line, which would enhance musician's interpretation of the piece giving him/her extra tool for expressing their understanding of the music. They tried this approach once by filming a video to Rachmaninoff's Elegie with no budget , and it was well received by professional musicians and regular people alike. (Due to limited budget it sill has some shots of hands and the interior of the piano, but it was intertwined with a story line, so it seems working for this particular video). It can be watched here 



. Now they are working on a larger project, which is impossible to do without a reasonable budget. So, they started a fundraising campaign on Indiegogo trying to raise just $3000. It should not be too difficult, but the campaign does not go that well. Thus, I wonder if anyone might have good advice on how to run it better, or may be it was a bad idea to begin with. Someone told me that no one should ask other people for money to do something that would primarily benefit that person. I do not buy this argument. Innovations in the area of art are not possible without community assistance, and these guys do try to do something new. Here is the link to their campaign in case someone will want to check it out, or may be even contribute a few bucks. http://igg.me/p/762496/x. Any advice and shares will also be appreciated.


----------



## PetrB (Feb 28, 2012)

Online soliciting for money to underwrite art projects are now a commonplace means of raising (or partially raising) the funds needed to complete that project.

I'm of a generation who may still consider this shocking or vulgar, but personally, I understand the need for funding, and that online or via another communication media, it is just another request for a donation.


----------

